# Now that's just nasty...



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 26, 2009)

http://www.examiner.com/x-902-Mixed...rueLyoto-Machida-says-he-drinks-his-own-urine



> In an interview with Tatame Magazine, Lyoto "The Dragon" Machida revealed a strange secret. My training is with my family, out Karate, and it makes it more easy. If I go out there, maybe I wont find what I have in Belém any place in the world. I train with guys who live there, tells Lyoto. Besides telling all his preparation routine, the undefeated fighter revealed a curious tradition in his family, a secret until then: urine therapy. Once in the day, he and his family drink their own urine. My father does that for a long time and bring it to us. People think its a joke (laughs). I never said it in the United States because I dont know how the fans will react (laughs). I drink my urine every morning like a natural medicine."


----------



## AoCAdam (Mar 26, 2009)

Ya I heard that, Luke Cummo who also fights in the UFC, (not sure if he's been cut) does the same thing.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 26, 2009)

I've heard of this before, it's quite a common 'therapy' it seems.
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s.../urine-the-bodys-own-health-drink-467303.html


----------



## Tomu (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow,
That is nasty.  
He's still my fave UFC fighter though.


----------

